
Ask HN: What YouTube channels are you subscribed to? (Linux servers) - heike
I am fairly good at server administration at this point, want to move forward. Amongst other things, I found YT videos to be pretty interesting, anyone know of channels that are worth subscribing to?
======
stephenr
.... Is this a thing?

Honestly I find _video_ a terrible way to cover pretty much anything
technical, certainly topics around server administration/ops.

